# smoking a whole goose and a squirrel and need to know how to do it



## rcfd607 (Feb 21, 2012)

I was wondering what is a good smoke for both the squirrel and goose because they will be smoking at the same time and cook temps and times for smoking if u could give me some pointers I would greatly appreciate it I have a bardley digital smoker and just starting to get into using it thanks


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 21, 2012)

I've never done whole goose or squirrel, but I do make goose jerky and I use primarily cherry with a touch of mesquite. But mesquite is a strong smoke. Hopefully someone will post that has more experience.


----------



## rcfd607 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## viper1 (Feb 26, 2012)

I prefer Hickory to any thing. But if you want a lighter smoke and still lots of flavor Cherry is hard to beat. We have used it for fish,squirrel and rabbit.


----------



## frosty (Feb 27, 2012)

I've used a lot of Pecan if you can get it, lighter flavor, but good color.  Good luck.


----------



## danelmore (Feb 27, 2012)

deleted


----------



## whs1451 (Apr 7, 2012)

My son did a mix of apple and cherry, turned out really good, I could smell it from the driveway, and I just kinda floated into the house like a cartoon character. We got a free-range goose from Wal-mart, they have them for Christmas and several weeks late the price dropped significantly. Brined it salt, sugar, Old Bay seasoning, honey. Dusted it with Old Bay after olive oil rub down. used a foil pan to catch the drippings, had a lot. Made a gravy from some of the drippings and meat picked from the wings and legs, stirred in some forest fruit preserves from Aldi, with some red wine. went really good with the meat and roasted potatoes The rest of the drippings, wings, legs and carcass went into a pot to simmer for several hours to make a confit.Later I dipped into this to make bean soup which disappeared rather quickly. The fat layer peeled off with the skin and was very flavorful, my cats and dogs nearly killed each other to get it.The breast sliced easily into long slender slightly marbled slabs that would fit on a hoagie bun quite well. I would definitely do it again. One thing we noticed, during the brining process, goose fat rose to the surface and coated the water, and then the inside of the cooler when my son dumped it.


----------



## backwoods bbq (May 2, 2012)

mesquite is a very harsh smoke, which is why if you use that use very LITTLE of it.

Goose I would use Pignut (oak) and hickory with a touch or apple or cherry. Sonce Goose is a darker, full bodied gamey meat you want a lighter wood that will not choke out the flavor and be over-bearing. Use mostly oak 75% and fruit wood 25% be careful! fruit wood ha s atendency to turn meat sometimes but goose should be ok!

squirrel is a lighter meat that tastes awesome FRIED! But if you smoke it you cant go wrong with red oak as a base smoke and pecan with a touch of hickory. The red oak will give a good basic flavor, hickory for layered taste and the pecan for color and a nice finish.

Hope this helps


----------



## grabber (May 3, 2012)

I do Canada Geese, skinless smoked with cherry wood.  Season outside and cavity with whatever you like.  Stuff cavity with apples and onions.  Wrap in bacon to add some fat.  Put in a cheese clothe socket and smoke it.  Comes out very good.


----------



## cliffcarter (May 6, 2012)

Backwoods BBQ said:


> mesquite is a very harsh smoke, which is why if you use that use very LITTLE of it.
> 
> Goose I would use Pignut (oak) and hickory with a touch or apple or cherry. Sonce Goose is a darker, full bodied gamey meat you want a lighter wood that will not choke out the flavor and be over-bearing. Use mostly oak 75% and fruit wood 25% be careful! fruit wood ha s atendency to turn meat sometimes but goose should be ok!
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as pignut oak, however there is a pignut hickory.

What do you mean when you say fruit wood has a tendency to "turn" meat?


----------



## backwoods bbq (May 6, 2012)

sorry meant to say pignut and oak not pignut (oak) fruit woods can turn meat and make it bitter if you use too much of them or use them on lighter meats. This usually happens when you get a bitter taste to your meat.


----------

